# Happy New Year



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

I would just like to thank all the people who had the patience to respond to my posts and for all the valuable information contributers have provided on this forum, so I wish you,and all your families a Happy and Healthy New Year.
Regards
Blackie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to wish everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year. Cheers!


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy healthy and prosperous new year all, wherever you are, may 2010 bring you all you wish for

Happy 2010 everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

pepps said:


> Happy healthy and prosperous new year all, wherever you are, may 2010 bring you all you wish for
> 
> Happy 2010 everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Owww... too many exclamation marks Pepps... my head hurts! I had a good new years [eve]... hope you all did too...lol

See you in Cyprus, I hope... 7 weeks to go! Thanks to everyone who's replied to my queries. Most likely I'll need more help. Next week I'm holidaying in Coffin Bay, South Australia, home to some of the world's best oysters and amazing, pristine beaches ...mmm - thought I'd give our family one last taste of Australian beaches before we swap them for Cypriot ones .

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes all the best for the New Year, 
Not been on for a while  , time to to catch up with every body 

Happy New Year Every body :clap2:


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

happy and prospers new year 2010 to all the members of the forum


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Owww... too many exclamation marks Pepps... my head hurts! I had a good new years [eve]... hope you all did too...lol
> 
> See you in Cyprus, I hope... 7 weeks to go! Thanks to everyone who's replied to my queries. Most likely I'll need more help. Next week I'm holidaying in Coffin Bay, South Australia, home to some of the world's best oysters and amazing, pristine beaches ...mmm - thought I'd give our family one last taste of Australian beaches before we swap them for Cypriot ones .
> 
> Happy New Year to all!


mmmm.....oysters. That's one thing you'll miss here.


----------



## eka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

happy new year to all,hope tobe living in cyprus in2010


----------

